# Radeon HD 6670



## Pan51 (Dec 18, 2011)

Radeon HD 6670: is this card supported under Xorg and freebsd FreeBSD 8.2? I can't seem to find a list of supported cards. I want to buy a new PC and this is the card it has. Thanks,


----------



## adamk (Dec 18, 2011)

It will only work with the Xorg vesa driver.

Adam


----------



## Pan51 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm wondering if it's going to be a nightmare to configure or if it's doable. Or should I get something else?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Easy enough to configure, the vesa driver just won't give high resolutions or acceleration.  If you want that, get a 4000-series Radeon.  Or, much as I hate to say it, an NVidia card.


----------



## Pan51 (Dec 18, 2011)

The other choice is onboard video: NvidiaÂ® GeforceÂ® GT530. Would that be a better choice?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Is this a notebook?


----------



## Pan51 (Dec 18, 2011)

its dell desktop xps series i7 proccesser 12 gig of ram i mostly use text mode but i would like to have the ability to use xorg the choices are for a video card are NvidiaÂ® GeforceÂ® GT530 this is onboard video AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6670 1GB DDR5 AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6770   i have the gt530 on another pc and its acceptable  i just need the one thats easy to config and will work with freebsd 8,2 and xorg

It's a Dell desktop XPS Series i7 processor with 12 GB of RAM. I mostly use text mode, but I would like to have the ability to use Xorg. The choices for a video card are NvidiaÂ® GeforceÂ® GT530, this is onboard video, AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6670 1GB DDR5, AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6770. I have the GT530 on another PC and it's acceptable. I just need one that's easy to configure and will work with FreeBSD 8.2 and Xorg.


----------

